# setting up a cd writer

## taskara

what's the best way to go about setting up a cd writer under gentoo?

I have a 24x ide burner (/dev/hdd) - I believe you have to add a scsi variable at boot.

what program works well with kde 3 ?

----------

## klieber

 *taskara wrote:*   

> what's the best way to go about setting up a cd writer under gentoo?
> 
> 

 

Check out the CD-Writing HOWTO:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html

It's not gentoo-specific, but it lists all the kernel compile-time options you have to have set, etc.  Very helpful in getting things going.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what program works well with kde 3 ?

 

I've had the best results with plain old mkisofs and cdrecord.  I've seen, but never tried, kreatecd -- you might check that out.  Otherwise, check freshmeat and the other likely places for CD burning GUI frontends.

----------

## freefall

I use gcombust to create an iso which I then burn with cdrecord.

The reason I don't use gcombust for burning is that I get some errors and I'm way to lazy to solve it, so I just use cdrecord instead.

gcombust is great for creating isos.

----------

